# Should I keep my avatar?



## davidsl_128 (Jun 20, 2010)

As you can see, my avatar is a mockup of the 3DS, made by me before the real deal was unveiled. Should I change it? I really like it, but I get the feling it's kind of pointless now that we all know how the 3DS really looks like...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 20, 2010)

I think this is the wrong forum to post that.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2010)

Also - it has been said that the 3DS design shown @ E3 'wasn't finalized' so it MIGHT change to something more like what you have


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

davidsl_128 said:
			
		

> As you can see, my avatar is a mockup of the 3DS, made by me before the real deal was unveiled. Should I change it? I really like it, but I get the feling it's kind of pointless now that we all know how the 3DS really looks like...


I don't like it.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jun 20, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I think this is the wrong forum to post that.
> Where should it go? It's more about an avatar than the DS, so the DS or 3DS sections didn't seem right.
> 
> 
> ...


>_> I'm keeping it lol


----------



## YayMii (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe you should photoshop it to make it look like the prototype shown at E3.

EDIT: Is it okay if I edit it?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2010)

You could add something like "A dream of what could have been" or some other type of "Outcome uncertain" phrase below it?


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jun 21, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Maybe you should photoshop it to make it look like the prototype shown at E3.
> I'll give it a try. It should be easy, I have the original file with the different layers and stuff. By the way, how come you have an awesomeness meter?? I want one
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. There's an HQ version here.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 21, 2010)

I recently change mines.But then again the evil monkey was getting kinda old.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 21, 2010)

davidsl_128 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you edit your location, you can make it long enough to make it 2 lines long. You just need to make the second line whatever you want. 
(In my case, my location reads "Calgary, AB    Awesomeness: 110%")

EDIT: I see your location is 2 lines already. Just make it slightly shorter, then add the thing you want.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 21, 2010)

davidsl_128 said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Computer Graphics and Art Forum.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jun 21, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> The Computer Graphics and Art Forum.


Ok I'll keep that in mind for next time


----------

